# 3 way dimmer



## ABOLT1985 (Feb 24, 2012)

Have a question on a pass &Seymour 3 way toggle dimmer does it matter if you put the switch on the power side or switch leg side


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

Never put in a P&S dimmer, but with the Lutron ones it does not matter cant imagine P&S is any different


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

No it does not matter


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

It seems you don't have the orginal install instructions, maybe you can read about at this link P & S


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Not for single three way dimmer and standard three way toggle switch set up that is not a issue but if you have two three way dimmers then you will have issue unless you get multi loctation dimmer then it will work good for it. ( you will have to watch the connection on Multi locations dimmers ) 

Merci,.
Marc


----------



## ABOLT1985 (Feb 24, 2012)

thanks


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

People actually buy and install P&S dimmers? :blink:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

frenchelectrican said:


> Not for single three way dimmer and standard three way toggle switch set up that is not a issue but if you have two three way dimmers then you will have issue unless you get multi loctation dimmer then it will work good for it. ( you will have to watch the connection on Multi locations dimmers )
> 
> Merci,.
> Marc



Possibly with some brands, with master slave setup from Lutron this is not required. The master can be either end, but there must be a slave dimmer used, not two master dimmers or two slave dimmers.


----------



## ABOLT1985 (Feb 24, 2012)

i might be wrong but i did not think you could put a dimmer on a dimmer


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

ABOLT1985 said:


> i might be wrong but i did not think you could put a dimmer on a dimmer


Lutron makes the Maestro and Abella (or Faedra) which are both multi location dimmers (up to 10 locations I believe). You use one master and the rest are slave or companion dimmers, the only difference being the nice LED's on the master. 


On the original post, the only time location of dimmer matters is 4-way dimming. You can't usually put a "normal" (not "smart" like the Lutron ones) dimmer on the 4way location.


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

Most lutron dimmers and companion switches pull a small amount of current to power the control electronics through the load even when the devices are "off". They have to be wired in series so the current can pass through each companion switch, then the master switch, then the load. Its a little funny but they "invented the dimmer" and that is how chose to design their products to be sold to markets where no neutral is installed. If the load is below their minimal load requirements then the lamps may not extinguish even when the switch is turned "off".

Look at their wiring diagrams - In a 4-way configuration, all 3 devices as well as the load must be constantly energized with a small amount of current constantly flowing to power the control electronics. There is a jumper wire required when using a mechanical switch so that the current will continue to flow through the load even when the mechanical switch is off. In certain right wiring configurations with enough travelers available it may be possible to use two+ mechanical switches to switch the "blue" sensor which returns to the master switch dimmer, however it is necessary to include the jumper wires at each box so that continuity from the master dimmer to the load is maintained at all times. You must also enter advanced programming mode on the master and set it to the mode for use with mechanical switches.
http://www.lutron.com/TechnicalDocum...y/048-123b.pdf

The cheapest lutron wall mounted motion sensors "require" a "ground" which constantly sinks current for control and detection purposes. These sensors actually come with two ground leads, one for the yoke/strap and one to sink the current powering the microcontroller. I have started connecting the "ground" required to power the microcontroller to the neutral line because I don't like stray voltage on the ground for no reason.

Some Legrand and Lutron multi location products do "require" a neutral. They also do not have the annoying requirement that the line voltage must first pass through each companion switch, then the master switch, then the load.


----------



## biltheref (Apr 10, 2013)

Electronic Low Voltage 3 way dimmers from Lutron have an instruction requiring a three way switch on the line side.

http://www.lutron.com/TechnicalDocumentLibrary/030723D.pdf


----------

